# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: HSL aloittaa Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelman  vastaa liikkumiskyselyyn!

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...


Muuten erittäin tärkeä tutkimus mutta kodin ja työpaikan merkitseminen kartttaan ei toimi!

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

Itselläni on tabletti enkä minä ainakaan saa tuota nuppia siirtymään kartalla oikeaan paikkaan. Aika kökkö toteutus kun heti alussa menee näin vaikeaksi.

----------


## pehkonen

> Muuten erittäin tärkeä tutkimus mutta kodin ja työpaikan merkitseminen kartttaan ei toimi!
> 
> t. Rainer


Minulla on käytössä normiläppäri ja paikkojen merkitseminen onnistui vaivatta. Tosin hetken kesti tajuta miten saa valituksi markkerin ja sitten siirrettyä oikealle paikalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minulla on käytössä normiläppäri ja paikkojen merkitseminen onnistui vaivatta. Tosin hetken kesti tajuta miten saa valituksi markkerin ja sitten siirrettyä oikealle paikalle.


Kun vaihtoi selaimen explorerista firefoxiin niin alkoi toimia paremmin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

Vantaan Sanomat uutisoi että tähän linjastosuunnitelmaan kuuluu Vihdintien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän seutulinjojen muuttaminen runkolinjoiksi 300 ja 400. 300 menee Elielinaukiolta Pähkinärinteen kautta Myyrmäkeen. todennäköisesti tulevaa Luhtitien jatketta, eli ilmeiseti korvaa ainakin 322:sen ja mahdollisesti myös 311:n ja 332:n. Ja 400 menee Keskustasta "Martinlaakson tasolle" eli korvaa kai ainakin 411:n ja 421:n. Itse mainintaa runkolinjoista en löytänyt HSL:n sivuilta tai blogista, mutta blogiin on eilen julkaistu juttu Pohjois-Espoon yhteyksistä ja siinä kysytään mielipidettä liityntä ja suorista -yhteyksistä, joka tosiaan vaikuttaa siltä että runkolinjaistamista suunnitellaan.

----------


## aki

Lueskelin blogikirjoitusta jossa käsiteltiin Kalajärven ja Lahnuksen alueiden suoria seutulinjoja 345 ja 436. Vastauksissa korostuu matkustajien toiveet säilyttää suorat seutulinjat Helsinkiin ja samalla toivotaan tiheämpää vuorotarjontaa. Tämä ei tietenkään ole mahdollista koska lisärahaa tuskin on käytettävissä kalliisiin suoriin yhteyksiin. Minä luulen että nykyinen 345 tullaan katkaisemaan Myyrmäkeen ja vaihto Junaan tai Vihdintien runkolinjalle 300. Tällöin 345:lle saadaan varmaan tiheämpi vuoroväli myös ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Samaan tapaan myös 436 tullee katkeamaan joko Martinlaaksoon tai Myyrmäkeen ja vaihto junaan tai runkolinjalle 400. 
Kun uusi runkolinja 300 aikanaan aloittaa, niin se tarjoaa tiheän yhteyden Pähkinärinteestä ja Varistosta Myyrmäkeen ja Helsinkiin. Tällöin linjan 571 voi siirtää kulkemaan Luhtitien sijaan Hämeenkylään jolloin 311 voidaan lakkauttaa. Yhteys Hämeenkylästä Helsinkiin muuttuu samalla vaihdolliseksi.
Linjan 332 kohtalosta on vaikea sanoa mitä sille tapahtuu. Jos se lakkautetaan, niin silloin Vapaala ja Askisto jäävät pelkän liityntäliikenteen varaan (linja 335/B). Toisaalta tällöin linjalle 335 saataisiin tiheämpi vuoroväli ja sille pitäisi palauttaa myös viikonloppuliikenne tai muutoin Vapaala jäisi kokonaan ilman viikonloppuliikennettä.
Mielenkiinnolla odotan ensimmäisiä luonnoksia alueen uudesta linjastosta.

----------


## Salomaa

345 on hyvin kuormitettu linja, joka vie hoitotyöntekijät Rinnekotiin vuoron alkuun ja vastaavasti vuoron lopusta pois. Lisäksi ulkoilijat käyttävät linjaa varsinkin lämpiminä vuodenaikoina. Luonnollisesti suuri määrä asuinalueita on linjan varrella.

Hoitoalan työntekijöitä on nytkin vaikea saada, joten suoralla yhteydellä merkittävän suurelle vammaispalvelujen työpaikkaan on on erittäin laaja merkitys. Auto on täysi esim 7.00 vuoroon ajettaessa sekä vastaavasti 14:00 ja 21:00 vuorosta lähdettäessä. Linjan katkaisemisella ei saavutettaisi mitään.

----------


## Zambo

> 345 on hyvin kuormitettu linja, joka vie hoitotyöntekijät Rinnekotiin vuoron alkuun ja vastaavasti vuoron lopusta pois. Lisäksi ulkoilijat käyttävät linjaa varsinkin lämpiminä vuodenaikoina. Luonnollisesti suuri määrä asuinalueita on linjan varrella.
> 
> Hoitoalan työntekijöitä on nytkin vaikea saada, joten suoralla yhteydellä merkittävän suurelle vammaispalvelujen työpaikkaan on on erittäin laaja merkitys. Auto on täysi esim 7.00 vuoroon ajettaessa sekä vastaavasti 14:00 ja 21:00 vuorosta lähdettäessä. Linjan katkaisemisella ei saavutettaisi mitään.


Voi olla, että saavutettaisiin, nimittäin työvoimapula Rinnekodissa. Tätä samaa viestiä olen kuullut ravintoiloista, jonne on heikot julkisen liikenteen yhteydet.

----------


## aki

> 345 on hyvin kuormitettu linja, joka vie hoitotyöntekijät Rinnekotiin vuoron alkuun ja vastaavasti vuoron lopusta pois. Lisäksi ulkoilijat käyttävät linjaa varsinkin lämpiminä vuodenaikoina. Luonnollisesti suuri määrä asuinalueita on linjan varrella.
> 
> Hoitoalan työntekijöitä on nytkin vaikea saada, joten suoralla yhteydellä merkittävän suurelle vammaispalvelujen työpaikkaan on on erittäin laaja merkitys. Auto on täysi esim 7.00 vuoroon ajettaessa sekä vastaavasti 14:00 ja 21:00 vuorosta lähdettäessä. Linjan katkaisemisella ei saavutettaisi mitään.


Olen samaa mieltä että suora keskustayhteys on tärkeä monille Rinnekodin työntekijöille ja myös kehitysvammaisille asukkaille. Se ei kuitenkaan ole HSL:n linjan mukaista. HSL:n suunnitelmat perustuvat nykyään vahvoihin runkolinjoihin ja niille syöttäviin liityntälinjoihin. Nyt kun ollaan perustamassa tiheästi liikennöivät runkolinjat 300 ja 400 niin on aika varmaa että samalla halutaan eroon mahdollisimman monista päällekkäisistä linjoista.
Katsotaan nyt kuinka paljon höseli uskaltaa ehdottaa suoria linjoja katkaistavaksi ja miten paljon liityntää tullaan lisäämään.

----------


## Salomaa

Meneeköhän se nyt ihan noin ? Linjat 560 550 ovat tosiaan runkolinjoja, mutta kulkevat poikittain. Sen sijaan Vihdintietä kulkevat 300-alkuiset bussit ovat edelleen joukkoliikenteen vanhempaa perustehtävää, eli asukkaiden kuljettamista kaupungin ulkopuolelta kaupungin keskustaan sekä päinvastoin. Silloin kalustomäärässäkään ei tapahdu kapasiteetin muutosta, jos linjoja katkotaan ja korvataan uudella numerolla.

Tätähän kokeiltiin joskus siten että ruskeasuolle kulki runkolinja ja matkustajat tuotiin  busseilla vaihtopysäkille. Ei toiminut. Miksi se nyt toimisi ?

http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/runkolinja.htm

Linja oli raitiovaunu, mutta nyt sitten yksi runkobussilinjako veisi Myyrmäestä keskustaan ? toimisi vielä huonommin !?

----------


## Melamies

> Linja oli raitiovaunu, mutta nyt sitten yksi runkobussilinjako veisi Myyrmäestä keskustaan ? toimisi vielä huonommin !?


Jos tarkoitat keskustalla tässä kohtaa Helsingin keskustaa, niin sinne mennään Myyrmäestä I-junalla ja takaisin tullaan P-junalla.

----------


## Makke93

> M
> Tätähän kokeiltiin joskus siten että ruskeasuolle kulki runkolinja ja matkustajat tuotiin  busseilla vaihtopysäkille. Ei toiminut. Miksi se nyt toimisi ?
> 
> http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/runkolinja.htm
> 
> Linja oli raitiovaunu, mutta nyt sitten yksi runkobussilinjako veisi Myyrmäestä keskustaan ? toimisi vielä huonommin !?


Luepas omaa lähdettäs




> Kun liityntäliikenne alkoi, Ruskeasuolla syntyi kaaos. Raitioliikenteen kapasiteetti ei riittänyt sinne saapuvien bussien matkusjamäärään


Runkolinja ei toiminut siksi, että Ruskeasuolla oli bussiliityntä, vaan siksi että raitiovaunuja ei ollut tarpeeksi ja sodan jälkeen ei ollut varaa hankkia enempää. Sama ongelma oli bussiliikenteessä, jonka takia runkolinja ensinnäkin perustettiin.

Jos halutaan vähentää puoliksi tyhjinä kulkevia busseja Mannerheimintiellä, niin on vaihtoehtoja runkolinjojen ja nykyisen järjestelmän välillä. Esimerkiksi jos 10min välein kulkevan runkolinja 400 sijasta on samat linjat (411, 415, 421, 431, 436) kuin nytkin, mutta ne kulkevat keskustaan vain vähän yli kerran tunnissa jolloin runko-osuudella on sama 10min vuoroväli, ja samoin kuin runkoliikennemallissa runko-osuudelta vähennettävä automäärä siirretään liitynnäksi runko-osuudelle linjoilla (411B, 415B, 421B, 431B, 436B). Ideana on siis että linjalle 411 on liityntä muiden linjojen B variaatioilta ja 10 min myöhemmin on liityntä B-variaatioilta linjalle 421. Tällöin suoria yhteyksiä vaativille matkustajille jää vaihtoehto samalla kun haaroille on nykyistä tiheämpi vaihdollinen yhteys. 

Tosin saa nähdä riittääkö 10min vuoroväli. Ruuhkassa sekä Hämeenlinnanväylää, että Vihdintietä kulkee kumpaakin 12 bussia tunnissa ruuhkasuuntaan sisäiset (37, 42, 43) ja U-linjat poislukien, eli kapasiteetti puolittuu. Viime viikolla satuin 411:een noin puoli 17 ja Töölön Tullilta kyytiiin noustessa ei ollut enää istumapaikkoja jäljellä. En usko että kovin moni on valmis sietämään 102/103 tyylisiä moottoritievauhtia kulkevassa tuulilasikuormassa olevassa bussissa seisomista. Mutta HSL:n tarkoitus kai onkin enenmmän ihmisten siirtäminen raskasraide-liityntään kuin runkobussi-liityntään. Tosin paras tapa saada läntiseen kantakaupunkiin matkaavat käyttämään junaa on asema Kivihakaan ja 1,4km raitiorataa sen luokse.

----------


## Salomaa

No niin, pohdime juuri samaa asiaa. Pitää muistaa että nyt linjat tuovat esim työssä käyviä Pitäjänmäen työpaikkakeskittymäaluelle, joten linjoilla 345,322,332, sekä 321 on suora yhteys sinne. Pitäisiko nyt näiden Lahnuksesta, Vanhakartonosta ja Kalajärveltä tulevien vaihtaa linjaa Pitäjänmäelle tullessaan. Kyseessä ei ole ihan pieni määrä matkustajia, joka Valimotien tuntumaan jää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:30 ----------

Kun tutkii tarkemmin niin selvisi että linjoihin 345 ja 348 ei tule muutoksia. Hyvä niin.

https://www.hsl.fi/linjastosuunnitelmat/pohjois-espoon-ja-leppavaaran-linjastosuunnitelma

----------


## aki

> Kun tutkii tarkemmin niin selvisi että linjoihin 345 ja 348 ei tule muutoksia. Hyvä niin.
> 
> https://www.hsl.fi/linjastosuunnitel...stosuunnitelma


Linjaa 345 käsitellään osana Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelmaa joten sen tulevista muutoksista ei kannata vetää johtopäätöksiä sillä perusteella ettei sitä ole muutettu tuossa Pohjois-espoon ja Leppävaaran suunnitelmassa. 348 ja 349 taas ovat Pohjois-Espoon sisäisiä koululaisyhteyksiä eikä niillä ole vaikutusta Vihdintien linjastoon.

----------


## Salomaa

Lause on ihan selvä: _linjat, joihin ei tule muutoksia_

Jos pitää valita kumpaa uskoa: HSLn painettua tietoa vai JLF:n kommenttia, niin valitsen ensimmäisen.

_Linjat, joihin ei tule muutoksia

Linja                    Reitti

113                      Leppävaara - Perkkaa - Laajalahti - Tapiola (M)

114                      Leppävaara - Kilo - Mankkaa - Urheilupuisto (M) - Tapiola (M)

118                      Tapiola (M) - Suurpelto - Espoon keskus - Kauklahti

134                      Matinkylä (M) - Espoon keskus - Suvela - Tuomarila

136                      Matinkylä (M) - Espoon keskus - Suna - Tuomarila

201B                   Leppävaara - Mäkkylä - Pitäjänmäki

212                      Kamppi - Meilahti - Laajalahti - Kauniainen

213                      Kamppi - Meilahti - Laajalahti - Suvela - Espoon keskus - Kauklahti

246                      Espoon keskus - (Kellonummi) - Röylä - Bodom - Espoon keskus

321                      Elielinaukio - Jupperi - Vanhakartano

345                      Elielinaukio - Rinnekoti

348                      Rinnekoti - Röylä - Kalajärvi_

----------


## 339-DF

> Lause on ihan selvä: _linjat, joihin ei tule muutoksia_
> 
> Jos pitää valita kumpaa uskoa: HSLn painettua tietoa vai JLF:n kommenttia, niin valitsen ensimmäisen.


Sinulla sisältyy tuohon nyt oletus, että Höselin oikea käsi tietäisi, mitä vasen tekee. Näin ei ainakaan ennen ole ollut. Katsopa vaan, mikä ralli sen seurauksena on menossa Pasilan ja Paciuksenkadun välillä...

----------


## aulis

> Lause on ihan selvä: _linjat, joihin ei tule muutoksia_
> 
> Jos pitää valita kumpaa uskoa: HSLn painettua tietoa vai JLF:n kommenttia, niin valitsen ensimmäisen.
> 
> _Linjat, joihin ei tule muutoksia
> 
> Linja                    Reitti
> 
> 113                      Leppävaara - Perkkaa - Laajalahti - Tapiola (M)
> ...




Niin eli linjat, joihin ei ole tulossa muutoksia Leppävaaran ja Pohjois-Espoon linjastosuunnitelman yhteydessä, siinä vaiheessa, kun se toteutetaan. Ei tuo maininta ole voinut ottaa kantaa Vihdintien suunnitelmaan, jota ei ole sitä kirjoitettaessa vielä ollut edes tekeillä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:18 ----------

Mielelläni näkisin Vihdintiellä runkolinjan 300 keskustaan asti, ja kimpun muita (ainakin ruuhka)linjoja suoraan Pitäjänmäen teollisuusalueelle, tarjoten liitynnän Valimon asemalle ja Raide-Jokerille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Luultavasti HSL yrittää samaa temppua 345:n ja 348:n kanssa kuin Siikajärven linja 238:n kohdalla, lyhentää niitä. 

Katsotaan mihin johtaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Luultavasti HSL yrittää samaa temppua 345:n ja 348:n kanssa kuin Siikajärven linja 238:n kohdalla, lyhentää niitä. 
> 
> Katsotaan mihin johtaa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


238:han aiottiin lakkauttaa kokonaan alun perin, kunnes HSL sai valtavasti vastapalautetta nupurilaisilta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Luultavasti HSL yrittää samaa temppua 345:n ja 348:n kanssa kuin Siikajärven linja 238:n kohdalla, lyhentää niitä. 
> 
> Katsotaan mihin johtaa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Autokeskuksen pysäkiltä Rinnekodin pihaan kestää 30 min. Siis nykyisellä suoralla 345:llä. Kysynkin foorumin matemaatikoilta ja reitti-insinööreiltä, mikä voisi sitten olla matka-aika jos 345 ei aja enää Elielinaukiolle saakka ?

----------


## Melamies

> Autokeskuksen pysäkiltä Rinnekodin pihaan kestää 30 min. Siis nykyisellä suoralla 345:llä. Kysynkin foorumin matemaatikoilta ja reitti-insinööreiltä, mikä voisi sitten olla matka-aika jos 345 ei aja enää Elielinaukiolle saakka ?


Tuntuu aika pitkältä ajalta tuolle välille, mihin tietosi perustuu?

----------


## aki

> Tuntuu aika pitkältä ajalta tuolle välille, mihin tietosi perustuu?


Kyllä tuo väli puoli tuntia vie https://www.reittiopas.fi/reitti/Ruo...ime=1539138564

----------


## Salomaa

On monta tapaa kerätä tietoa matkustajilta. tämä sivusto ei ainakaan toimi kunnolla ja on hankala käyttää.

https://app.maptionnaire.com/fi/4829 

Miten sitä sitten voidaan tulkita luotettavasti.  Vastaustenkaan ei pidä olla jo puoliksi päätettyihin asioihin johdattelevia. Jos pitkä suora yhteys kerran tunnissa toimii hyvin, niin pitäähän sillekin olla rastitusvaihtoehto.

----------


## Aleksi

> On monta tapaa kerätä tietoa matkustajilta. tämä sivusto ei ainakaan toimi kunnolla ja on hankala käyttää.
> 
> https://app.maptionnaire.com/fi/4829 
> 
> Miten sitä sitten voidaan tulkita luotettavasti.  Vastaustenkaan ei pidä olla jo puoliksi päätettyihin asioihin johdattelevia. Jos pitkä suora yhteys kerran tunnissa toimii hyvin, niin pitäähän sillekin olla rastitusvaihtoehto.


Mikä mielestäsi olisi parempi vaihtoehto? Mitä kysymyksissä pitäisi muuttaa?

Tuollakin on kuitenkin jo tavoitettu lähes 4000 asukasta suunnittelualueelta, mikä on huomattavasti paremmin kuin viimeksi alueen joukkoliikennettä suunniteltaessa. HSL (Hösseli) etsii tälläkin hetkellä parempia tapoja asukkaiden kuulemiseen, mutta tähän asti tämä on ollut yksi resurssitehokkaimmista. 

Ja tämä siis ihan aitona kysymyksenä; mikä olisi se oikea tapa selvittää ja osallistaa asukkaita mukaan suunnitteluun?

----------


## Salomaa

> Mikä mielestäsi olisi parempi vaihtoehto? Mitä kysymyksissä pitäisi muuttaa?
> 
> Tuollakin on kuitenkin jo tavoitettu lähes 4000 asukasta suunnittelualueelta, mikä on huomattavasti paremmin kuin viimeksi alueen joukkoliikennettä suunniteltaessa. HSL (Hösseli) etsii tälläkin hetkellä parempia tapoja asukkaiden kuulemiseen, mutta tähän asti tämä on ollut yksi resurssitehokkaimmista. 
> 
> Ja tämä siis ihan aitona kysymyksenä; mikä olisi se oikea tapa selvittää ja osallistaa asukkaita mukaan suunnitteluun?


Ensin kysytään koti , se pitää ensin karttaa suurentamalla ja siirtämällä, siten että sitten klikataan otsikkoa ja siirretään pallo ja tallennetaan. eikö. Mitä luulet, kuinka moni hallitsee tekniikan.  ? Miksi ei selvästi kysytä työpaikan ja kodin osoitetta riville kirjoittamalla ?

Tämä on johdattelua:

7. Mitä ominaisuuksia joukkoliikennetarjonnassa tulisi kehittää? Valitse 2 tärkeintä.
Vuorovälit
Liikennöintiajat
Aikataulujen luotettavuus
Joukkoliikenteen nopeus
Vaihtojen toimivuus
Pysäkkien sijainti

8. Mikä Kehäradan asemista on sinulle mielekkäin vaihtopaikka?
Vantaankoski
Martinlaakso
Louhela
Myyrmäki
Jos muu, mikä

Yllä olevasta näet mitä johdatusta: joukkoliikenteessä on tärkeä ominaisuus vaihdoton yhteys, johdatellaan valitsemaan 6 ominaisuutta, joista yksi on "vaihtojen toimivuus". Vastaaja ei voi kuitenkaan valita "suorat yhteydet".

Kysymys 8 on vielä suorempaa johdatusta. Kysytään vaihtopaikkaa, vaikka ensin pitäisi matkustajien keskustella siitä, mitä linjoja halutaan vaihdolliseksi.

Kyselyn malli siis kertoo siitä että on jo periaatteessa päätetty linjojen päättämisestä kehäradan asemille keskustan sijasta. Ei siis olla kiinnostuneita selvittämään matkustajien kantoja suorista yhteyksistä. Matkustajilta halutaan siis nimet alle linjojen pilkkomispäätökselle ja se tapahtuu tällä tekniikalla. Sama menetelmä kuin Helsigin kaupunkisuunnitelussa: painostettu ehdotus valtuuston ja leima alle.

----------


## Akizz

En oikein usko, että linjaa 436 lakkautetaan, on toki suunnitelmia, mutta niiden toteutus onkin aivan eri tarina..

----------


## aki

> En oikein usko, että linjaa 436 lakkautetaan, on toki suunnitelmia, mutta niiden toteutus onkin aivan eri tarina..


No ei nyt varmaan lakkauteta, mutta ei olisi mikään ihme jos lyhennettäisiin liityntälinjaksi Myyrmäen/Martinlaakson ja Kalajärven välille.  Nyt tuonne blogiin on otettu käsittelyyn Ylästön alueen linjasto. Kun ihmiset toivovat linjalle 571 tiheämpiä vuorovälejä, niin HSL ehdottaa että linjan 415 lakkauttamalla 571:n vuoroväliä voitaisiin tihentää. Ylästöläisillä on kuitenkin vielä muistissa kuinka vuoden 2015 linjastouudistuksessa alueen kolmesta sisäisestä linjasta 51, 55 ja 57 jäljelle jäi vain yksi uusi linja 571. Silloin 415 saatiin säilytettyä jonkinlaisena torjuntavoittona ja nyt sekin on uhattuna.

Jotenkin itselleni on tullut tunne että vuoden 2015 linjastouudistus oli harjoitus jossa liityntää lisättiin jonkin verran ja samalla suoria seutulinjoja säilytettiin yllättävänkin paljon. Tuolloin aika ei ilmeisesti ollut vielä kypsä ns. isoon liityntään. Nyt muutaman vuoden jälkeen harjoittelujakso on ohi ja meidän Vantaalaistenkin on aika totutella isoon liityntään ja lisääntyviin vaihtoihin.

----------


## aki

Nyt on blogiin tullut liikkumiskyselyn tulokset ja yhteenvetona HSL toteaa seuraavaa: 

"jo liikkumiskyselyn välituloksia tarkastellessamme vastauksissa korostui tarve parantaa joukkoliikennetarjontaa erityisesti vuorovälien näkökulmasta. Sama toive korostuu myös lopullisissa vastauksissa. Haasteeksi tämän toiveen kuitenkin tekee se, että nykyisiä pitkiä seutulinjoja on kustannusten näkökulmasta mahdoton tihentää ilman merkittävää kustannusten kasvua. Vaihtoehdoksi tässä tapauksessa käytännössä jää nykyisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän tehokkaampi hyödyntäminen ja LIITYNTÄLIIKENTEEN LISÄÄMINEN. Projektiryhmä pohtii nyt, miten liityntäliikennettä olisi mahdollista hyödyntää paremmin suunnittelualueella" 

Ensimmäisen linjastoluonnoksen olisi tarkoitus ilmestyä lähiviikkojen aikana.

----------


## kallio843

Onhan se yllättävää että työryhmä nyt miettii liityntäliikennettä kun vaihtoehdoksi ei edes annettu suoria linjoja. Samalla pitäisi ratkaista miten yhteydet Vihdintien ja Mannerheimintien varteen säilytetään. Tuo kysely oli lievästi sanottuna johdateltu, eikä näin tulos ole käytännössä kelvollinen alusta lähteä suunnittelemaan linjastoa.

----------


## aki

HSL on julkaissut blogissa ensimmäisen uuden linjaston rakennemallin josta näkee että esimerkiksi kaikki P-Espoon nykyiset suorat linjat muuttuisivat liityntälinjoiksi. Suunnitelmaa on jo kommentoitu runsaasti ja täydelliseen liityntään siirtyminen on saanut täystyrmäyksen. Etenkin linjat 345 ja 436 halutaan säilyttää nykyisellään.

Miten vaihtaminen runkolinjalle 300 saataisiin edes järjestymään riittävän vaivattomasti? Linjoilla ei ole lainkaan yhteisiä pysäkkejä ja käytännössä ainoa vaihtokohta olisi Vihdintien ja Rajatorpantien risteys jossa kävelymatkat pysäkiltä toiselle ovat aika pitkiä. Vaikea nähdä miten tuon saisi toimimaan. 

Ehkäpä HSL tekee jonkinlaisen kompromissin ja säilyttää esimerkiksi 345:n suorana yhteytenä keskustaan ja linjasta 436 tulee liityntälinja jolta voisi vaihtaa 345:lle Vihdintiellä samalta pysäkiltä. Tällöin 436:n reitti pitäisi siirtää kulkemaan Vihdintietä Myyrmäkeen. Nykyinen reitti Martinkyläntietä Vantaankosken suuntaan ei mahdollista sujuvaa vaihtoa samalta pysäkiltä linjojen 345/436 välillä.
Mahtaisiko ruuhka-aikoina 345:n busseissa edes riittää tila jos vaihtajia olisi paljon? Olisi täysin älytöntä jos ensin saa istua alkumatkan linjalla 436 ja sitten pitkä jatkomatka 345:lla pitäisi tehdä seisten!

----------


## aulis

Eiköhän paras kompromissi ole tuoda linjat niin lähelle keskustaa kuin nopeaa väylää riittää. Mietin, pystyisikö Huopalahden asema toimimaan näiden linjojen päätepysäkkinä? Vihdintiellä olisi helppo vaihto runkolinjalle 300 ja Huopalahdesta kulkee hyvin tiheästi junia.

----------


## Makke93

> Eiköhän paras kompromissi ole tuoda linjat niin lähelle keskustaa kuin nopeaa väylää riittää. Mietin, pystyisikö Huopalahden asema toimimaan näiden linjojen päätepysäkkinä? Vihdintiellä olisi helppo vaihto runkolinjalle 300 ja Huopalahdesta kulkee hyvin tiheästi junia.


Ongelma vaikuttaisi kuitenkin olevan sellainen, että hyvin harva suorien linjojen käyttäjistä on menossa väylien varteen ainakaan pohjoisesta päin. Matkakohde taitaa olla enemmänkin läntinen kantakaupunki eli Meilahti-Töölö. Keskustaan ja Kamppiin kulkeville liityntäliikenne junalle rupeaa olemaan jo kilpailukykyinen. Vihdintie ei ole myöskään kovin nopea väylä tuoda liityntää junalle, kun matka esim. Lammaskujalta 322:lla Vihdintien liikenneympyrään kestää suunnilleen yhtä kauan kuin 311:llä Myyrmäen asemalle ja Junalla Huopalahteen. Jos halutaan vähentää suoraa bussiliikennettä, jotta saadaan vahvistettua liityntälinjoja junalle, niin silloin tarvittaisiin kompromissiksi pikemminkin nopeampi bussiyhteys läntisestä kantakaupungista Kivimäen ja Valimon ratikkaterminaalien puuttuessa Huopalahden asemalle kuin nykyinen 41. Joko Vihdintien ja Haagan liikenneympyrän kautta, tai sitten 43 reittiä Ilkantien kautta. 235 näyttäisi iltapäiväruuhkassa olevan minuutin nopeampi Haagan liikenneympyrään kuin 43 on Ilkantien ja Eliel Saarisen tien risteykseen, niin ehkä sitä kautta mielummin. 

Kaksi vaihtoa suoriin linjoihin tottuneille saattaisi tosin olla liikaa, kun nyt on jo poru yhdestä. Minusta paras kompromissi olisi silti virallisten runkolinjojen sijasta harvennettu määrä suorien linjojen lähtöjä, joille on tahdistettu tihennetty verkosto liityntälinjoja. Linjasto ei tosin olisi yhtä selkeä kuin runkolinja+ liityntä, mutta noiden blogin vastausten perusteella, jos annetaan selkeä vaihtoehto valita kaksi kolmesta selkeän linajston, vuorovälien ja suorien yhteyksien kesken, suurin osa valitsisi kaksi viimeistä.

----------


## Max

> Jos halutaan vähentää suoraa bussiliikennettä, jotta saadaan vahvistettua liityntälinjoja junalle, niin silloin tarvittaisiin kompromissiksi pikemminkin nopeampi bussiyhteys läntisestä kantakaupungista Kivimäen ja Valimon ratikkaterminaalien puuttuessa Huopalahden asemalle kuin nykyinen 41. Joko Vihdintien ja Haagan liikenneympyrän kautta, tai sitten 43 reittiä Ilkantien kautta. 235 näyttäisi iltapäiväruuhkassa olevan minuutin nopeampi Haagan liikenneympyrään kuin 43 on Ilkantien ja Eliel Saarisen tien risteykseen, niin ehkä sitä kautta mielummin.


Minun ehdotukseni olisi jatkaa 58 (tai siis hetken päästä 500) Munkkivuoresta Huopalahden asemalle ja edelleen johonkin, missä auton saa käännettyä. Meilahti sairaaloineen lienee kuitenkin se suurin yksittäinen matkakohde läntisessä kantakaupungissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eiköhän paras kompromissi ole tuoda linjat niin lähelle keskustaa kuin nopeaa väylää riittää. Mietin, pystyisikö Huopalahden asema toimimaan näiden linjojen päätepysäkkinä? Vihdintiellä olisi helppo vaihto runkolinjalle 300 ja Huopalahdesta kulkee hyvin tiheästi junia.


Kun äskeisessä HSL:n  kyselyssä kysyttiin: "_Mikä Kehäradan asemista sopisi sinulle parhaiten vaihtopaikaksi_", vastasin  *Huopalahti*. Onhan sekin Kehäradalla!

t. Rainer

----------


## Eppu

> Kun äskeisessä HSL:n  kyselyssä kysyttiin: "_Mikä Kehäradan asemista sopisi sinulle parhaiten vaihtopaikaksi_", vastasin  *Huopalahti*. Onhan sekin Kehäradalla!
> 
> t. Rainer


Kannattaisi samantien vastata *Helsinki*. Mitä useampi näin vastaisi, olisi ehkä toivoa sen suhteen ettei vaihtohelvettiä tarvitsisi kestää.

----------

